# Sehr lauter Computer



## Lord-Lance (27. November 2003)

Hallo zuammen ... 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar tipps geben.
Ich habe einen P IV 3 Ghz , eine ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, Chiefec Gehäuse mit dem Standart Netzteil.

Wenn ich nun den Computer einschalte, geht es noch so einigermassen mit dem Lärm. Wenn ich aber dann beginne mit Rechen- und/oder Grafikintensiven Programme zu starten (3ds Max, Games), dreht irgendein Lüfter massiv auf. Ich denke mal es ist der Kühler der CPU, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Es könnte auch der Lüfter der Grafikkarte sein. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder evtl. auch ne ATI 9700 Pro oder einen P4 3 Ghz und kann mir über den Lärm etwas auskunft geben. 

Danke schonmal im voraus. 

der Lermgeäschätigte 
Lord-Lance


----------



## Leukos (27. November 2003)

kommt drauf an was du unter Lärmend verstehst. Gewissen Menschen macht der Lüfter Lärm nichts aus, weil sie sowieso immer Musik hören wenn der Computer an ist.

Ich jedoch habe Desktop Rechnern auf grund des Lärms entsagt. Meine lösung heisst Centrino.

Wenn es wirklich nur der Standardlärm is und nicht irgendein Kugellager der AktivLüfter im A.... is würd ich vorschlagen du kaufst dir ein Dämmungset.

mfg

Leukos


----------



## Lord-Lance (27. November 2003)

Unter Lärm verstehe ich, dass es etwa gleich lärmig ist wie wenn du dich in einen Serverraum stellst. Ich arbeite mit Computern und weiss wie laut der "normaler" Betrieb eines Computers ist. 
Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe bereits Noiseblocker Dämmatten eingebastelt. Meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich gut. Wurde aber nicht viel besser.


----------



## Goofman (27. November 2003)

Es könnte an deinem Netzteil liegen.

Wenn du deinen Rechner auslastest ziehen deine Komponenten automatisch mehr Leistung --> dein Netzteil wird stärker belastet und wird dadurch wärmer
--> die Lüfterdrehzahl geht hoch
Genauso wird es sich mit deinem CPU-Lüfter verhalten


----------



## Erpel (27. November 2003)

Ist das ne Hercules Radeon 9700? Wenn ja, mach einfach mal den Rechner auf, man kann ja eigentlich schon hören wo der Lärm herkommt. Bei meiner Hercules hat das Kugellager voim Lüfter den Geist aufgegeben. Das ist übel laut geworden (ein tiefes Brummen bis hin zu einem heftigen Kreischen).
Nutze deine Ohren um die Quelle zu finden!


----------



## Lord-Lance (27. November 2003)

Ja ich habe eine Hercules ... 
Ich habe auch schon meine Ohren benutzt, (lustigerweise ist mir die Idee auch schon gekommen). Aber da sich jedesmal wenn ich den Deckel öffne sich der lärm innert Sekunden auf normal runterfällt ist es dann sehr schwierig die Quelle auszumachen. Und das Ohr an die Grafikkarte zu halten wenn der Deckel drauf ist, ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen. Aber vielleicht hast du ja da auch noch ne idee


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. November 2003)

Nur so zur Information.
Ich habe mir nun einen Zalmann CPU Kühler  gekauft. Und siehe da, wenn ich jetzt vor dem Computer sitzte ist es Still wie im Wald  
Lag also tatsächlich an dem Original Intel Lüfter. 

Gruss und danke für die Inputs


----------



## redbuttler (3. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn der Computer wircklich so laut is würd ich mir an deiner Stelle einen neuen Kühler kaufen am besten von Noiseblocker, sind die leisesden.


----------

